# Hocking River 4/14



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hit the Hocking river tonight for a few hours, The 1st pic is of my Daughter Kenlynn with her large mouth she caught, the 2nd pics is her homemade pole I made her , she used to cath her fish , The 3rd is my Smallie I caught. End up catching 12 Bass total , the 2 in the pics were the biggest


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Hey Bud, better watch that girl!!! She is out fishing you with a stick and line!!! Just imagine what she does with a real fishin' pole!!! Cya this weekend...can't wait to do some catfishin!!! Unfortunately mother nature it going to make it a little harder for us on Saturday though.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Either that's one she'll remember fondly for the rest of her life, or ... you just ruined her and she'll think every day is like that.
Congrats! The windy conditions kept me out of my canoe last week, but now you've inspired me to get out there!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice fish an good job to your little girl. i cant whate to take mine when she comes home.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Great fish! Love that smallie. I fished lower on the river than you (I'm assuming by the pics) last night and managed 12 crappies and one smallie on the fly rod. Last night's smallie was small, maybe 9" or so, but Monday I landed one around 17".


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ive been fishing the river by OU's campus lately with no luck. Been getting out as much as I can, but im just not having any success. I am willing to drive 20-30 minutes out of the way to fish different spots on the Hocking? Not looking for any sweet spots, just general areas. Thanks!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

alock....if you're fishing around the campus try under the stimson bridge or head down the stream a little farther towards the overpass and there is a spot where land juts out a bit creating some still water on the river, i managed to bring in 8 smallies over there on a white jerk bait...right before dark, when you start to see them surfacing they are extremely active. good luck.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

1morekast,
thanks for the advice. me and my roomate went out around 6ish and both pulled in a smallmouth. caught them on roostertails. biggest was only about 12 inches.


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

Any suggestions for fishing the Hocking around Coolville? I will be in Coolville next week for Work. Thanks


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

saugeye56 said:


> Any suggestions for fishing the Hocking around Coolville? I will be in Coolville next week for Work. Thanks


If you have access to a boat, there are some good backwaters close to Coolville, but they aren't real accessible on foot. If you're willing to drive a little ways, the Belleville Dam can be reached from Coolville in maybe 15-20 minutes by the town of Reedsville. The locks side of the dam is on the Ohio side, but there is good fishing there. And if you go that far, you are right by Forked Run Lake, which has some decent shore access and the fishing is OK when it's clean.


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks! Alot


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

The stretch from Hocking college to Logan has a lot of great spots. You might not get the divesity you do at Whites Mill, but there are great cat and smallie spots if your willing to canoe to find them. There's a heck of a white crappie population in there too! Especailly if you know where a certain spot with a waterfall is Fyi I wouldn't eat them. High sulphur content and sewage in spots of the system.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

DO NOT GO TO BELLVILLE!!!!!! Was there last nite and didnt get a single bite the water is about 6 foot low.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Went out from 245 to 445 today. First cast, something slammed it, and i brought it in and had no idea what it was. My guess is a Wiper, but i don't know for sure. Managed a nice 12" smallie, but that's about it. Any guess to what the first fish was? I don't have a picture of it, but it had a pointy tail fin and very, very small mouth, and was silver in color, with not much variation. It was 12-13" and put up a really, really good fight.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Might of been a Drum , I catch alot of those in the Hocking, Caught one last year that was 6 lbs


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

That was my next guess. It was very slimy. I couldnt get my rooster tail out of his mouth, because when he hit it, the lure when up and into the eye area, and the mouth was so small I could not manage to pry it out.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I would almost guarentee it was a Drum


----------

